# monster beats vergleichbar mit welchen kopfhoerern?



## mdtape (26. Februar 2012)

Ein kumpel von mir sagte mal das die beats by dr.dre welche der besten kopfhoerer sind die es gibt.
Meiner meinung nach ist das kompletter stuss.
Ich wuerde mal gerne von euch wissen welche khs vergleichbar mit den dres sind vom ton her.
danke im vorraus.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

Also bei der Aussage würde ich glaube ich sterben vor lachen   

Ich habe nur einmal kurz diese Kopfhörer bei einem Freund gehört, und ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich sogar meinen 20€-Superlux klanglich besser finde. Die Beats haben so einen übertriebenen, schwammigen und künstlichen Bass, der alle Details verschluckt. Außerdem sind die Höhen undefiniert. Der Sound ist einfach nur grässlich 

Ich denke, dass das Topmodell für 500€ von einem guten KH für ~200-300€ deutlich geschlagen wird (z.B. DT880,T70, K701). 
Das einzige, was bei Beats richtig gut ist, ist das Marketing (siehe dein Kumpel) und evtl. die Optik.

Ansonsten sind die Beats-Kopfhörer wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2012)

mdtape schrieb:


> Ein kumpel von mir sagte mal das die beats by dr.dre welche der besten kopfhoerer sind die es gibt.


 
Von dem würde ich mich mal fernhalten 

Nee im Ernst: die Beats Solo ist der komplette Schrott. Ich hab selten so ein Mist gehört und preislich gehört er echt in die 20€ Klasse. Die Mitteltonwiedergabe kann selbst ein 2€ iPod Kopfhörer besser. Vom ekligen Bass wollen wir erst gar nicht reden.
Studio ist ganz ok, für sein Preis natürlich ebenfalls überteuert, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Hiphop Liebhaber beispielsweise Spaß an diesen Dinger haben. Für 100€ würde ich mir das vielleicht überlegen.
Die Pro habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er sein Geld wert sein soll.

Aber zu behaupten, es seien die besten Kopfhörer ist natürlich totaler mist. Dein Kumpel sitzt wohl einfach nur im Glashaus und soll sich sowas mal angucken, der wischt mit seinen Beats den Kloboden


----------



## Diavel (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

welcher Kopfhörer vergleichbar ist hängt vom Beats Modell ab. Ich hab bis jetzt Solo HD, Studio und Pro gehört.

Der Solo HD ist ne ganz nette alternative zum AKG K518, wenn da nicht dieser Preisunterschied wäre. Mitten hören sich beim Solo HD noch etwas mehr nach Dose an, aber das grundverhältnis von Bass zu Mitten und Höhen ist bei beiden recht vergleichbar.

Der Studio ist nen NC Kopfhörer, da kenn ich nicht so viele. Im vergleich zum Solo kann er schon einiges mehr. Beim Solo hatte ich das gefühl er kann genau 2 Basstöne darstellen. Der Studio klingt längst nicht so dosig wie der Solo. Klanglich gehter irgentwo in Richtung Shure SRH 750dj und Ultrasone HFI 580. Wird von beiden in Sachen auflösung und tontreue weit geschlagen.

Der Pro ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer, das viele Alu macht schon ordentlich was her. Insgesamt ein wenig neutraler als die beiden anderen, aber immer noch schwer Bassbetont. Abstimmung fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut. Nur schafft es der Pro irgentwie nahezu sämtlich Details in der Musik einfach zu verstecken. Klanglich ist er einem Sennheiser HD 25 BE nicht ganz unähnlich, nur mit etwas mehr Bass. Der Senni gibt aber wesentlich mehr Details wieder.

Die In Ears von Monster hab ich leider noch nicht gehört, sollen aber auch nichts dolles sein.

So mal für Deinen Kumpel: In der Gruppe der besten Kopfhörer ist sowas wie ein Sony SA5000, verschieden Staxe, eine Sennheiser HD 800, ein T1, ein Audeze LCD 2 und viele andere. Die spielen allerdings auch nochmal in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse als die Beats.

Wer sowas wie den Pro in der Preisklasse des Pro's sucht sollte sich mal nen Ultrasone Pro 900 ansehen. Wenn der anfängt zu spielen geht der Beats vor Angst weinen....

Grüße


----------



## zøtac (26. Februar 2012)

Die Beats sind so ziemlich das überteuertste am Kopfhörer Markt. 
Zwischen den Monster Beats Solo (~170€) und meinem DT 770 Pro (~150€) liegen Klanglich keine Welten, sondern Universen. 
Für 30-50€ könnte man sich den Monster Beats anhören, aber in dem Preisbereich ist das teil unterirdisch, wie alle Monster Beats Produkte

Und der beste KH am Markt geht so in richtung Beyerdynamic T1 oder Sennheiser HD800


----------



## hydro (26. Februar 2012)

> Und der beste KH am Markt geht so in richtung Beyerdynamic T1 oder Sennheiser HD800


What?


----------



## spionkaese (26. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die Beats sind so ziemlich das überteuertste am Kopfhörer Markt.
> Zwischen den Monster Beats Solo (~170€) und meinem DT 770 Pro (~150€) liegen Klanglich keine Welten, sondern Universen.
> Für 30-50€ könnte man sich den Monster Beats anhören, aber in dem Preisbereich ist das teil unterirdisch, wie alle Monster Beats Produkte
> 
> Und der beste KH am Markt geht so in richtung Beyerdynamic T1 oder Sennheiser HD800


 


hydro schrieb:


> What?


 Afair gibts da doch noch ne ganze Menge Elektrostaten etc. von STAX und sowas


----------



## Thallassa (26. Februar 2012)

Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein: http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/internet-memes-oh-nice-phones-bro.jpg

Zu der eigentlichen Frage: Diese Beats-Schrottteile sind lediglich zum Geldmachen da und kriegen klanglich nichtmal das hin, was ein 20-Euro Superlux HD681 zustande bekommt. (Das Superlux ist aber ein guter KH)

Klanglich sind Beats-Teile etwa mit dem Sennheiser HD201 zu vergleichen.

Wenn du was gescheites für 150Euro willst, greif zum Beyerdynamic DT770 oder zu einem Audio Technica ATH Pro700


----------



## Diavel (27. Februar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein: http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/internet-memes-oh-nice-phones-bro.jpg
> 
> Zu der eigentlichen Frage: Diese Beats-Schrottteile sind lediglich zum Geldmachen da und kriegen klanglich nichtmal das hin, was ein 20-Euro Superlux HD681 zustande bekommt. (Das Superlux ist aber ein guter KH)
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich. Da hast Du die Beats Teile noch nicht wirklich gehört. Vor allem nicht Pro und Studio. Die sind doch ganz deutlich vor nem Sennheiser HD201 und Superlux Hd681. Vor allem wenn man ne spaßige abstimmung sucht.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Februar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Da hast Du die Beats Teile noch nicht wirklich gehört. Vor allem nicht Pro und Studio. Die sind doch ganz deutlich vor nem Sennheiser HD201 und Superlux Hd681. Vor allem wenn man ne spaßige abstimmung sucht.


 
Das mag stimmen, ich hab mir nicht jeden einzelnen Beats-Kopfhörer angehört.

Ich hatte diese: Monster Beats Solo HD BL by Dr. Dre Bügelkopfhörer - HifiShop24.de - Hifi, Heimkino und Camcorder zu Sparpreisen.
An einem iPod Nano 4?G -> Klangerlebnis: Fehlanzeige und schrecklich. Bei der MP3 kann es gut sein, dass es ein Youtube Rip war. Also nichts berauschendes an sich, auch von der Quelle her.
Mag sein, dass die ein paar bessere haben, aber Beats sind ihr Geld nicht wirklich wert, das ist der Punkt.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

Die Leute kaufen das, wie oft auch das iPhone (nichts gegen das Handy an sich), als Modeprodukt um zu zeigen, dass sie etwas besitzen was vom Design her und von der Preisklasse (Preis = Leistung in deren Augen) über den anderen liegt. Zumindest ersteres stimmt, das Design ist ganz okay. Solche Leute nennt man auch Hipster.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ bringt es da prima auf den Punkt, halt das typische Hipsterprodukt.

Die Beats mögen zwar ziemlich nett aussehen, aber klanglich sind sie das Geld in keinster Weise wert.


----------



## Spone (27. Februar 2012)

das problem bei den meisten kopfhörern ist einfach das die auch wenn der klang überragend ist die einfach zu häßlich sind um damit auch draussen rumzulaufen
ich bin mir auch schon länger am überlegen mir neue kopfhörer für mein lumia 800 zu kaufen da ich einfach keine lust mehr auf in-ears habe, nur muss ich sagen sehen die meisten kopfhörer entweder gut aus und haben einen mittelmäßigen klang (beats by dre) oder der klang ist top aber dafür sehen die nicht gut aus (akg)
bis jetzt hab ich leider noch keine kopfhörer gefunden die beides miteinander vereinen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

Tja, in dem Fall muss man mal sein Ego hinter sich lassen 
Ich laufe auch mit meinen DT990 draußen rum. Sind optisch hält nich so super, aber der klang dafür.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. Februar 2012)

Also AKGs sehen ja wohl 1000 Mal besser aus als die Beats. Die sind eben für kleine Bling - Bling - Prollkinder. 

Mir persönlich ist es btw relativ egal wie sie aussehen, schäme mich nicht für meine Shure


----------



## Diavel (27. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich:
Unterwegs: In Ears oder Bügler a la Sennheiser HD25 BE (vllt noch in der Addidas Edition für die optik), BD t50p oder DT1350.

Wobei ich meine In Ears jetzt schon liebe.

Grüße


----------



## hydro (27. Februar 2012)

> Bei der MP3 kann es gut sein, dass es ein Youtube Rip war. Also nichts berauschendes an sich, auch von der Quelle her.


Super Testbedingungen um auf die Qualität zu schließen.  Mein DT880 klingt am Nano mit Youtube Rip auch dürftig....



> Mag sein, dass die ein paar bessere haben, aber Beats sind ihr Geld nicht wirklich wert, das ist der Punkt.


Gut, dass du weist worauf jeder Nutzer seine Prioritäten legt. Das Einzige was man ihn ankreiden kann ist das die Verarbeitung und der Klang nicht zum Preis passen. Tut er bei der High-End Klasse imo aber auch nicht. Der Rest ist imo zu subjektiv.



> Zumindest ersteres stimmt, das Design ist ganz okay. Solche Leute nennt man auch Hipster.


Joa und das es das einzige handy am Markt ist, welches ordentlich mit Mac kommunizieren kann (was übrigens weit weit weit besser klappt als Android-PC). Den besten Akku hat, besten Audio-Player, bestes Touch Screen, beste Verarbeitung, bester Umgang im Garantiefall.... usw. 

Das schöne ist man wird mit dem Handy generell als Marketingopfer und Hipster dargestellt, ohne die Beweggründe für den Kauf des Handys/Beats zu kennen. Generell wird in der Engstirnigkeit auf Marketing und fehlende Individualität/Marktkenntnis geschlossen 



> Ich laufe auch mit meinen DT990 draußen rum


Solange du nicht alleine im Auto sitzt wüsste ich nicht, warum ein Dt990 unterwegs gut klingen sollte, bei den ganzen Störgeräuschen aus der Umwelt. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass jeder deine Musik genießen darf.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Klammer in meinem Beitrag auch mitgelesen? Ich habe zu keiner Zeit irgendwie das iPhone kritisiert (Achtung Klammer, mitlesen! Es ist ein tolles Handy, was meiner rein subjektiven Meinung nach jedoch nicht so gut wie andere Handys ist die deutlich unter dessen Preisklasse liegen). 
Natürlich ist das ein Hipsterprodukt, so wie die Beats KH. Das heißt pauschal nicht, dass es schlecht ist.


----------



## hydro (27. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, die Klammern machen das in keinster Weise besser. Mir ist es auch völlig egal wie ihr zu dem Handy steht, was mich nervt ist die Pauschalisierung der Nutzergruppe. Weil etwas teuer und in euren Augen schlechte Leistung hat ist es ein Produkt für Yuppies?!

Vielleicht kommt bei euch auch die Erkenntnis im Alter, dass nicht nur die Leistung auf dem Papier bezahlt wird. Das iPhone ist hier aber auch überhaupt nicht das Thema. Was einen nervt ist die generelle Kategorisierung von Nutzergruppen und Produkten. Vllt ist ein Beat Kopfhörer mit seinem ANC und der Abstimmung sowie dem integrierten KHV gar nicht mal so übel für Unterwegs. Und wenn ich unterwegs bin achte ich auch darauf wie ich aussehe. Ich laufe schließlich nicht mit Jogginghose und Hoodie durch die Stadt...


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> das problem bei den meisten kopfhörern ist einfach das die auch wenn der klang überragend ist die einfach zu häßlich sind um damit auch draussen rumzulaufen
> ich bin mir auch schon länger am überlegen mir neue kopfhörer für mein lumia 800 zu kaufen da ich einfach keine lust mehr auf in-ears habe, nur muss ich sagen sehen die meisten kopfhörer entweder gut aus und haben einen mittelmäßigen klang (beats by dre) oder der klang ist top aber dafür sehen die nicht gut aus (akg)
> bis jetzt hab ich leider noch keine kopfhörer gefunden die beides miteinander vereinen



Ich kenn da einige, die ich ziemlich schön finde und gut klingen. Sennheiser HD25 BE, Denon D2000, V-Moda Crossfade/M100 (aber kaum zu bekommen)...



hydro schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Klammern machen das in keinster Weise besser. Mir ist es auch völlig egal wie ihr zu dem Handy steht, was mich nervt ist die Pauschalisierung der Nutzergruppe. Weil etwas teuer und in euren Augen schlechte Leistung hat ist es ein Produkt für Yuppies?!


 
Komm mal wieder runter, er hat wirklich nichts gegen das Handy an sich gesagt.
Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass viele Leute bestimmte Sachen kaufen, nur um damit proleten und angeben zu können. Wegen der breiten Marketingkampagne wollen sie halte dasselbe Handy oder derselbe Kopfhörer wie Star X oder Promi Z haben. Oder das, was alle auf Werbeplakate sehen. Das bedeutet aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass alle Besitzer so sind. Von daher hat dir niemanden was unterstellt und brauchst dich auch nicht beleidigt fühlen.
Außerdem: glaubst du ernsthaft, dass 80% der Beatsbesitzer ansatzweise irgendwas von Audioqualität, Sounding oder Begrifft wie ANC oder KHV verstehen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Solange du nicht alleine im Auto sitzt wüsste ich nicht, warum ein  Dt990 unterwegs gut klingen sollte, bei den ganzen Störgeräuschen aus  der Umwelt. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass jeder deine Musik genießen darf.


Sonderlich laut laufen die eh nicht (250Ohm am Handy). Es ging da auch eher um das Beispiel von optisch nicht unbedingt ansprechenden Kopfhörern.
Verstehe jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso du so angepisst bist.

Ich durfte nur schonmal die Pro's im vergleich mit dem DT990 hören (Asus Essence STX und FLAC). Und da haben sich nunmal alle Vorurteile nochmal bestätigt.


----------



## hydro (27. Februar 2012)

Es geht nicht um die qualitaet des produktes, sondern wie deswegen auf die nutzer geschlossen wird!  iphone = ueberteuertes prollhandy , beats = minderwertiger schrott fuer bling bling kids.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

Naja aber das mit den Beats kommt ja nicht von iwo her, ich sehe dauernd Leute in Bus/Bahn die die Dinger immer nur um den Hals hängen haben 
Das is halt die representativste Gruppe 
€dit: vllt nicht die representativste Gruppe, aber die, die mir am meisten auffällt.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja aber das mit den Beats kommt ja nicht von iwo her, ich sehe dauernd Leute in Bus/Bahn die die Dinger immer nur um den Hals hängen haben
> Das is halt die representativste Gruppe


 
Für die meistens ist das aber ein Modeaccesoir, von daher kann der Klang natürlich egal sein 

Bleibt noch der Preis  aber wenn die Leute das Geld übrig haben, warum auch nicht...


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Februar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Für die meistens ist das aber ein Modeaccesoir, von daher kann der Klang natürlich egal sein
> 
> Bleibt noch der Preis  aber wenn die Leute das Geld übrig haben, warum auch nicht...



Nein, es wird sich einfach eingebildet, dass der Kopfhörer gut ist. Als würde ein Beats Besitzer es jemals zugeben, dass ein 60€ KH besser als sein 300€ Modestück ist.


----------



## Joseph345 (8. November 2012)

Guuten Tag zusammen,
ich bin (mal wieder) auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kopfhörer. Momentan besitze ich den AKG K 40 Navi ich möchte mich jetzt vom (wirklich hohen) Qualitätsniveau der AKG noch verbessern und bin dabei auf die Monster Beats by Dr. Dre solo und die Monster Beats by Dr. Dre solo HD gestoßen. Rabatt 60%-Beats By Dre, Monster Beats, Beats Kopfhörer Online Shop! Ich möchte die Dinger hauptsächlich längeren Bahnfahrten, Flügen, im Bus und einfach so mit meinem iPhone nutzen.


----------



## Heuamöbe (8. November 2012)

Lies den Thread nochmal durch. Da findest du viele bessere Alternativen!


----------



## Inspektorhegele (8. November 2012)

Lol, es gibt ernsthaft Leute die einen Dre Beats für super KH halten... Wie geil is das denn!!

Dann leg ich mich mal zurück in meinen Sessel und hör mit meiner Billighardware weiter


----------



## pedi (8. November 2012)

die sind hoffnungslos überteuert, und das geld bei weitem nicht wert.
schau dich bei seriösen hersteller wie AKG, sennheiser und co. um.
da bist du besser bedient.


----------

